# Little Polish Roo question



## Lisarunner (4 mo ago)

I had posted about having to re-home my rooster (supposed to be a hen). He is my sweetheart and at least he will be going with a family where I know he will be treated as a pet (and also will be in my same town) - to people who are already fawning over his photos. I am so unhappy about having him go (but I live in a neighborhood) that I am keeping him as long as I possibly can -My question is this: he is probably 4.5 months old. I see that his wattles are bright cherry red. I know that in hens that means they are about to lay/laying but is this a hormonal thing and he is about to start crowing? Thanks ahead for any answers.


----------



## Lisarunner (4 mo ago)

Maybe those aren’t wattles? But they are cherry red.


----------



## Lisarunner (4 mo ago)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's where wattles would be if he was going to have them. Sexing most birds you look at the comb, redness early is a boy most of the time. Red comb on a female is close to laying.

He may surprise you and not crow for a bit yet. But he's got a home if he does start up. A good home from the sounds of it.


----------



## Lisarunner (4 mo ago)

Oh no!! He did start to crow today! I thought not yet but Mother Nature said yes, today! Luckily they were able to take him at his new home today and he will have a great life (though not as many in his chicken harem as the 17 girls he has here 😂). Here he is on his way to his new home - calm and curious and an excellent car rider (better than my dogs!). We will miss you handsome Zeus 💔.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Only people who had chickens for things other than eggs or meat would understand your angst about having to rehome him. 

You know where he is and can check on how he's adjusting to his new digs.


----------

